# Blogs



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I've noticed a few of you have created some blogs. It's been really slow at work as of late, and passing time is becoming difficult. I figure this thread would be an opportunity to post a link to your blogs, and help to entertain my days away.


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Great idea, if there are a lot of your with blogs I could make a page on here with a link in the navigation menu with vizsla resources like your blogs etc.


----------



## Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's a pretty comprehensive link to vizsla blogs on the interwebs that a blogger from Texas compiled. 

http://clickthegoodnews.blogspot.com/2009/05/blogging-vizsla.html

I personally follow her, The Urban Mutt (who just had puppies!!) and Miss Laila regularly, and randomly check out the rest when I REALLY want to avoid doing anything productive 

Hope this helps pass the time [/color]


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I have about 6 blogs saved in my favourites on my laptop at home. Some of them are very well written and offer some great info.
I think the ones that I read periodically are mentioned in the link above.


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd like to add Bodhi Tales to the blog list!

http://www.ophale.com/bodhi_tales/

Although Bodhi has been very busy recently, he still plans to update his blog soon with a review of dog toys and other interesting vizsla adventures in Hawaii.


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Bodhi said:


> I'd like to add Bodhi Tales to the blog list!
> 
> http://www.ophale.com/bodhi_tales/
> 
> Although Bodhi has been very busy recently, he still plans to update his blog soon with a review of dog toys and other interesting vizsla adventures in Hawaii.


Wonderful pictures and blog !!!!


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Hey All.... I think I have posted this site before... but my Ziva has a blog as well..... however, due to major computer issues we are a bit behind in her postings... but since having a new operating system installed in the computer we are as of yesterday back up and running once again... so this weekend we will add a new post to Ziva's blog to get current. Hope you enjoy and come back often!

[urlhttp://www.vizslathereddog.blogspot.com/][/url]


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

I love your blog and am very excited you will have a new posting up soon. Hope all is well in FL


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I've already read both Islander and Bodhi's blogs front to back. Both of you need to post more! :-[


----------

